# Skins Game #4 RCB



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

4th ANNUAL SKINS GAME
ROYAL CITY BOWMEN
MARCH 13th 2011
Random 8:30 till 10 am
30, 3D Targets

Pick your own Teams, Unlimited numbers per Team
you shoot against yourselves, grab your buddies
take turns where you shoot from, make it as challenging as you want
must win the Target to win the Skin

Prize for the highest Skin Winner .....

Door Prizes ......

$12.00 to play 

BBQ & Pop Available



Novelty Shoot ... $2.00 each arrow / 3 for $5
Snap the Cap on the Pig, win $20.00
23 yrds

Shoot me a PM if you plan to attend

Rick


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi, Rick, we will try and be there. The skins is always fun.


----------



## chrispol (Mar 26, 2008)

i think the wife is still in dominican at that time , any prerejister needed or just show up ?


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

no pre reg, just come out and have some fun

Rick


----------



## Clip (Mar 17, 2009)

Wear some boots..gunna be wet in some spots! 
***just a note..this is open to all disiplines (compound/crossbow/traditional)***


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

ttt for a good shoot.


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

yep, your going to need boots, see u Sunday

Rick


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

2011 Skins
Stephen Burgess Won the Skins..... congrats (when is the Poker Party)
would like to thank all of our Sponsors
BASF
DuPont
The Bow Shop
Ingold Archery
Tim Horton's
ReMax/Doug Gorgi
Guelph Nissan
Guelph Mazda
Katie Roth
Gord Wood
Jim Hume Auto
Goodlife Fitness
A very special THANKS to Dee Sanmiya...... Wild Game Soup...Delicious
see you on the range

Rick


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

Great shoot today Rick, and all others involved in the organization of this shoot.
Coarse was in great condition, considering the weather the past week. For those that attended all had fun, and those that didn't attend - well you guys missed out on a great day being in the woods, hopefully you can attend next year.
Can't wait for the may 24 weekend shoot that Royal city hosts, as this is one of the best clubs out there to host 3D shoots.


----------



## usernametaken (Nov 19, 2010)

*Thanks for a great day!*

Thanks for the congrats Rick, the irony of the poker chip prize is not lost on my lucky win. 

We had a great day, and I look forward to many more outings at the Royal City Bowmen's club.

Stephen


----------

